# advice to get a dog to gain weight



## juliemule (Dec 28, 2011)

What ideas can anyone give me for a thin dog that is very picky eater? I looked into satin balls but she doesn't like anything raw.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How old is your dog? 

What kind of dog is she? 

What are you feeding her regularly? 

Does she have health problems? 

Have you done any diagnostic work with her to see if she has any underlying health problems?


----------



## juliemule (Dec 28, 2011)

Ah yes, she is an 18 month old malinois. Super active working dog, eats 4 health food, twice daily its offered. I have tried to mix with canned food, cottage cheese, meat drippings, you name it. She will eat a little, then off to play. Will not touch raw food. She likes cooked meat, but again just doesn't eat much. her last vet visit all was great, fecals, bloodwork, excellent. She is thin enough to see her ribs, hip bones and feel her spine. Vet says she is ok. I know we are used to seeing overweight dogs, but she really looks anorexic lol. She has plenty of endless energy!!! Coat ond looks are great besides skinny.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like a simple case of a picky eater...which you've catered to in the past by "beefing" up her kibble with extras. Some dogs are good at self regulating their weight, which she also sounds like she's good at. If the vet says she's healthy and all evaluations show no disease I wouldn't worry too much about her health at this point. She's still young and filling out so I wouldn't be surprised if she starts to put on some weight from that alone. 

As to the picky eater issue...I would follow the guidelines below: 

1) YOU are in charge of what your dog eats, when it eats and how much it eats

2) YOU are NOT starving your dog, your dog is choosing not to eat

3) Applying “tough love” is the way to go with stubborn dogs!

Good luck!

Picky eaters 101:

Picky eaters are created. If you allow your dog to pick and choose what to eat, they win and you lose. You must choose a good food that works well for your dog (health wise) and stick to it (in this case raw meaty bones). You are the parent and the one in control of your dog’s health, not your dog because they do not know what is best. You must regain pack leadership and respect from your dog by being in control.

1. Pick a good, healthy food (in this case raw meaty bones).

2. Stick to it no matter how “picky” your dog seems. Only change foods if you notice a health issue.

3. Get on scheduled feeding times.

4. Don’t at any time coax your dog to eat the food, whether that be vocal reinforcement or adding anything to it to make it more inticing to eat. Just simply set the food down and go about your business.

5. Offer a meal of the food you choose and give your dog no more than 15 minutes to eat it. If they doesn’t touch it, pick it up to
feed at the next feeding time.

6. Offer the food again at the next scheduled feeding. Same as before give no more than 15 minutes. If not touched, pick it up and save for the next feeding time.

7. Give NO snacks or treats between feeding times (until you succeed at this picky eater issue).

8. Keep offering the same food each meal time until it is eaten. Keep up this until it’s not an issue and your dog will eat what you choose. This may take days, it took my girls 5 WHOLE days of not eating anything to get the hint. I am so proud of myself for doing it!

Things to remember:

1. No healthy dog will intentionally starve itself. Each time your doesn’t eat what you put down, they are choosing not to eat…you are not starving your dog. You are providing them what you think is the best nutrition there is and that is what you have to keep in mind.

2. Picky eaters are manipulative. Every time you cater to their wants, they win and are in control. Whether you give them added attention or additions, they are getting what they want. Nothing in life for them should be free and that definitely applies to your respect.

3. Patience is key in this situation. Some dogs are so set in their ways that it will take days for them to cave in and just eat. I have known some dogs (ahem) that will go five days until this happens…but it is worth the wait. If you get your dog to respect you in this situation it will respect you in more ways than you can imagine. Keep the “tough love” approach and you will be rewarded!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds kind of like Quinn.He just it the 2 year mark and seems to be building muscle but looks like skin and bones. He has always been "ribby" but now his hip bones even stick way out. He is on raw and gets a huge amount. He is very active. I just had tons of labwork done a few days ago and everything was perfect.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. She is very manipulative! Even with the good stuff she just eats a little. I guess I should be grateful, as I have two that are overweight and on strict diets. I just wish there were something easy I could add some calories and fat without making her more picky. She does burn off alot!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

maybe your dog doesn't like what you're feeding her.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

maybe the dog doesn't like what's being fed. it doesn't hurt to switch
foods untill you find one your dog likes. i had to switch my dogs food
2x's before i found something he liked. i feed my dog a large variety
of food and brands. he'll eat his kibbel plain (nothing in it except water)
and he'll eat it when it has goodies added. the picky eating theory isn't
set in stone.



DaneMama said:


> Sounds like a simple case of a picky eater...which you've catered to in the past by "beefing" up her kibble with extras. Some dogs are good at self regulating their weight, which she also sounds like she's good at. If the vet says she's healthy and all evaluations show no disease I wouldn't worry too much about her health at this point. She's still young and filling out so I wouldn't be surprised if she starts to put on some weight from that alone.
> 
> As to the picky eater issue...I would follow the guidelines below:
> 
> ...


----------



## juliemule (Dec 28, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> maybe the dog doesn't like what's being fed. it doesn't hurt to switch
> foods untill you find one your dog likes. i had to switch my dogs food
> 2x's before i found something he liked. i feed my dog a large variety
> of food and brands. he'll eat his kibbel plain (nothing in it except water)
> ...


I have tried Blue Buffalo, Merrick, TOTW, and 4Health. Also have added numerous canned food. She will turn her nose up at most. The beef stew from 4Health she will eat, but not finish her bowl. 
I have also tried to introduce raw-- fat chance lol. She does like most cooked meats, and loves cottage cheese. Again she will only eat small amounts then she walks away.

Oh I have tried the fish and something TOTW and she will literally pick out the dark 'fishy' kibbles and leave the rest.

I have tried encouraging her, making a game out of feeding, ignoring her, even withheld it for 24 hours hoping it would stimulate her to eat. I have also tried leaving her food out at all times, still no luck. The only time I have seen her really want to eat is when the dutchie comes near her bowl. Then she just eats to be gaurding, growling and daring the other to get near her. Even then you can see a look on her face like she is disgusted lol. I am at a loss here.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> maybe the dog doesn't like what's being fed. it doesn't hurt to switch
> foods untill you find one your dog likes. i had to switch my dogs food
> 2x's before i found something he liked. i feed my dog a large variety
> of food and brands. he'll eat his kibbel plain (nothing in it except water)
> ...


Well...your dog isn't picky so this advice doesn't really apply to your situation. If you dog turned his nose up at everything you offered....except food that is total crap? Would you feed your dog what he likes but isn't good for him? This is the point. We as humans decide for them what is best and they must live with it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

juliemule said:


> I have tried encouraging her, making a game out of feeding, ignoring her, even withheld it for 24 hours hoping it would stimulate her to eat. I have also tried leaving her food out at all times, still no luck. The only time I have seen her really want to eat is when the dutchie comes near her bowl. Then she just eats to be gaurding, growling and daring the other to get near her. Even then you can see a look on her face like she is disgusted lol. I am at a loss here.


24 hours isn't long enough for most picky dogs to give into hunger. The best thing you can do if put her food down, walk away, give her 15 minutes to eat, if she doesn't eat, pick it up without a word and save it for next meal time. Repeat this over and over and she will learn that she must eat what you offer her when you put it down. If you follow tough love strictly then you will have good results. I've seen this method work time and time again regardless of what you choose to feed her.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 28, 2011)

I will try this. I have tried everything else, and really she just looks bad, but has more energy than you could believe. So she obviously isn't starving. I know the food is good, I have researched and for the price really think 4 Health is the best affordable for 6 dogs.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

juliemule said:


> What ideas can anyone give me for a thin dog that is very picky eater? I looked into satin balls but she doesn't like anything raw.



You are not limited to raw hamburger for satin balls. We used cooked ground pork in ours since our older GSP cannot tolerate beef.

However, as has already been said, the dog will not starve h/h self. When they are hungry enough, they eat. Pick a good food & stick with it.


----------

